# 2XDecker Bus in San Fran?



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a pic from my run across the Golden Gate Bridge for my birthday last year. I was actually walking back across after my run, and snapped this shot with the disposable camera I'd brought with me. It turned out to be my favorite shot of the bunch.


----------



## MG TF 135 (Oct 7, 2006)

can't see a pic...................


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 7, 2006)

Does it work now?

Yes it does!


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd bump this because I FINALLY hammered down my (other) webpage


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2006)

I like the angle a lot...wish it were in focus though!   Very neat, thanks for sharing with us!


----------

